# blue eyed goats



## judyhalloran

I think I want a blue eyed goat but don't know if they are breed specific? Anybody know much about this? I have a few Nubian and Nubian mix does that I am keeping but clearing out my pygmy does and Nubian Boer buck. Really don't want a big herd but I miss my bottle buckling so much I want another "child/goat"  not in a big hurry just collecting the info


----------



## KW Farms

Yes, blue eyes are breed specific. Fainters and nigerians are two breeds that can have them. There are a couple other breeds I believe that allow them. They're most commonly seen in nigerians though. Nubians, pygmies, and boers cannot be blue eyed.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Angora fiber goats can have blue eyes.


----------



## judyhalloran

Thank you both... by allow you mean it could happen but isn't encouraged and I would assume that is only in registered animals?


----------



## judyhalloran

I will have to check for an angora breeder near me... my daughter has been wanting a fiber goat anyway!


----------



## Electra552

Mini lamanchas are often blue eyed and so are some mini toggenburgs.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think Pygora's can as well... They are the cutest little fluffballs ever !


----------



## MsScamp

I've got/had a few Kiko crosses that have blue eyes. No clue where they came from, but they are pretty cool! Keisha passes them down to at least one, if not all 3, of her kids every time.


----------



## judyhalloran

Wow so many to choose from  now to do some research


----------



## Chopsgoats

Nigerians and others that have been bred to them


----------



## StaceyRosado

You wont find blue eyes in your strandard dairy goats. If you do then they have been mixed at some point with Nigerian dwarf


----------



## fiberchick04

We have a few cashmeres that have blue eyes too


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Oh...I wonder if anyone's bred mini Nubians with blue eyes?? That would be freaking ADORABLE!


----------



## janeen128

Hmmm, so if I got a blue eyed Nigerian, and bred to a Nubian, could the kids have blue eyes? Oooohhhh so cute


----------



## judyhalloran

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Electra552

Or you could buy a mini nubian with blue eyes)). Yes they exist


----------



## Electra552

Not my pic or goat...found it to show you


----------



## sigalaluis11

Not sure what breed mines is but she has beautiful light blue eyes.


----------



## janeen128

Electra552 said:


> Not my pic or goat...found it to show you


Oh my gosh, so cute. Maybe that's the way to go, find some mini Nubians that already have the blue eyes... Sooooo, cute


----------



## janeen128

sigalaluis11 said:


> Not sure what breed mines is but she has beautiful light blue eyes.


She's cute


----------



## Electra552

Where are u located?.. There are quite a few mini nubian breeders out there...they seem to be the most popular of the mini breeds. If u are looking for breeders in your area u can go to the mdga website and find a breeder near you)). Good luck and post pics when u get something blue eyed


----------



## janeen128

I'm located in Western Wa. I'll look that up oh yes, pics a must


----------



## janeen128

Oh my. I found mini obers too and a ton of mini Nubians oh wow!! I'll be contacting them this week


----------



## janeen128

Thanks by the way


----------



## Jodi_berg

My nigerian has beautiful blue eyes and he's growing a beard!!! Confirming he is in fact my " dream goat"


----------



## janeen128

Jodi_berg said:


> My nigerian has beautiful blue eyes and he's growing a beard!!! Confirming he is in fact my " dream goat"


Dream goat indeed How cute!


----------



## GATA_Goats

janeen128 said:


> Hmmm, so if I got a blue eyed Nigerian, and bred to a Nubian, could the kids have blue eyes? Oooohhhh so cute


Only if the Nubians parent dropped a recessive blue eyed gene. If the Nubian does not carry the blue eyed gene at all it is impossible because the brown is dominant.


----------



## janeen128

GATA_Goats said:


> Only if the Nubians parent dropped a recessive blue eyed gene. If the Nubian does not carry the blue eyed gene at all it is impossible because the brown is dominant.


I'm most likely not even going to try to get my line up and running, I'll most likely buy mini Nubians, and oberians. I will be looking for blue eyed ones


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

GATA_Goats said:


> Only if the Nubians parent dropped a recessive blue eyed gene. If the Nubian does not carry the blue eyed gene at all it is impossible because the brown is dominant.


Not true. Blue eyes are dominant.


----------



## GATA_Goats

zebradreams07 said:


> Not true. Blue eyes are dominant.


Lol, I had to look that up but you are correct. I found two places that said quote, "unlike humans, blue eyes are dominant in goats."I thought it was the same for both humans and goats. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## janeen128

What do you guys think of this ad, if tested free of disease of course All blue eyes I'm looking specifically at the bucks of course

Nigerians: (Asking $100 each)
Carrie's Caprine's LBE Sable
DOB: 4/26/05
Reg ID: D-30442
Blue eyes

Goat Mountain View's Dandelion
DOB: 3/12/09
Reg ID: D1513735
Blue eyes

**Bucks are in the process of being registered with the ADGA. The paperwork should be in shortly. Two are 1.5 yrs, the other was born this last spring. All are blue eyed and the two older are proven. Asking $50 each. Cheaper than a stud service! They come from the same line as Sable and Dandelion.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

You forgot the link  http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/4230069493.html


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Price is right! I like the tricolored one. Make sure you get the paperwork; minis will definitely be more marketable if registered experimental.


----------



## janeen128

zebradreams07 said:


> Price is right! I like the tricolored one. Make sure you get the paperwork; minis will definitely be more marketable if registered experimental.


What do you think though about not testing for 2 years? I'm going to be testing everyone here in February, and since he won't be breeding anyone until next season, maybe it's okay. I think I might try to put 1/2 down and wait for the paperwork pay the remaining $25.00 down, get the paperwork, and the goat. I got burned with my kinder buck, I paid for him, took him and was promised the papers to be mailed to me. Nothing ever happened after several emails as I didn't have her # so I never got papers I don't wanna do that again.....!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I haven't tested mine, so I don't have an opinion on that.

I would either pay in full and take him home, or wait on the papers. If you go pick him up you can always go back and bang on their door if they don't send them!  I took a buckling home on a deposit last year and she sent me the papers when she got the rest of the payment, no fuss.


----------



## KW Farms

Finding a good quality buck for $50 is rare. I personally would pass, but it depends on what you're breeding for.


----------



## janeen128

KW Farms said:


> Finding a good quality buck for $50 is rare. I personally would pass, but it depends on what you're breeding for.


I'm kind of thinking that way too. I may go look at them tomorrow to check them out though. I'm wanting a ND buck to breed mini Nubians, and oberians (mini oberhasli's) and to also use for stud service for people around here, and in the city. I have at least been asked 5 times if my kinder buck can breed their Nigerian. Technically not a good idea because of size.


----------



## KW Farms

Yeah, go take a look. I know with the winter weather and goats in their wooly coats...it's hard to see conformation as well, but take a look and if you want, get your hands on him. Also, i'd want to see his dam's udder. Ask the owner for a photo. If they don't have a photo, I wouldn't even consider purchasing...but I want good quality udders behind my bucks. I know not everyone is concerned with that. :laugh:


----------



## janeen128

They have a photo of 3 of them, not sure if they are the bucks or not though. I will ask I'm at a crossroads right now either to keep and build on my current herd, or sell all but a few and "start over" now that I know what's out there. I milk, so good milking lines is a must. I only have 1 registered one, and she's a Nubian that came from good milking lines. I love the milk my kinders give, so that is why it's a tough decision to sell them..., but if I want to make some sort of profit on my crew I will need to change things


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah blue eyes are dominant, but are they crying in the rain??


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Well, I can tell you the black one in the last pic is a boy for sure! I like the one behind him more though.

I'm busy this weekend but might be able to go with you to look next week, if you want.


----------



## janeen128

zebradreams07 said:


> Well, I can tell you the black one in the last pic is a boy for sure! I like the one behind him more though. I'm busy this weekend but might be able to go with you to look next week, if you want.


Thanks! I've already made an appt tomorrow with them. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## CDLCFARM

One of my nigerian dwarf Buckling's has blue eyes  and we love him!


----------



## janeen128

Oh, beautiful!!


----------



## fiberchick04

Lovely buck


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Well? You know we need pics if you brought one home


----------



## janeen128

I wasn't able to go today. It's rescheduled for tomorrow. So no pics. I wouldn't pick one up yet anyway, I'm just going to look...LOL That is my intent anyway


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Ha! Yeah right.


----------



## janeen128

I'm not really set up for a tiny tike yet. My kinders are small enough in my opinion. So I may have to get a kennel or something for him.


----------



## janeen128

Well, I'm waiting until next weekend to check them out. I'm still debating this mini herd too, reason being I love oberhasli's, the way they look, their quiet, gentle personalities. I could do both I guess, and still have a stud service to offer for 1 or 2 of the little guys. My mom and neighbors prefer mini's but I don't see myself being happy with that, and besides if I got bottle babies, I can have all of them be a part of it and grow into loving them..


----------



## bessmiller

Nigoras are another fiber option with blue eyes. They are half Nigerian Dwarf and half Angora. I have had several with blue eyes, and they are wonderful goats! They are mini, though. 

http://nigoragoats.homestead.com/

This is my favorite blue-eyed boy, Dean. He passed away last year, sniff! :mecry:


----------



## judyhalloran

He is adorable I miss my goatly too the sad thing is that if I had realized the physical reasons they develop UC I would have let him grow up more before having him fixed


----------



## janeen128

bessmiller said:


> Nigoras are another fiber option with blue eyes. They are half Nigerian Dwarf and half Angora. I have had several with blue eyes, and they are wonderful goats! They are mini, though.  http://nigoragoats.homestead.com/ This is my favorite blue-eyed boy, Dean. He passed away last year, sniff! :mecry:


Thanks! He is really cute, but I'm not into fiber goats, I'm wanting expand some dairy lines, but maybe someone else reading this thread is


----------



## janeen128

bessmiller said:


> Nigoras are another fiber option with blue eyes. They are half Nigerian Dwarf and half Angora. I have had several with blue eyes, and they are wonderful goats! They are mini, though.  http://nigoragoats.homestead.com/ This is my favorite blue-eyed boy, Dean. He passed away last year, sniff! :mecry:


Sorry for your loss, I couldn't imagine


----------



## bessmiller

janeen128 said:


> Sorry for your loss, I couldn't imagine


Yes, it was horrible. Happened the same week that my daughter was born. Hormones did not help. Lots of crying! But at least I had a precious little one to love on and make me feel better.


----------



## janeen128

Well, no blue eyed ND's for me, I've decided I'm not going mini. I will have a few around but it won't be my mainstream, I'm going with what I want mainly oberhasli. Mini's sure are cute, especially ones with the blue eyes. My elderly mom wanted me to go with mini's as well as some neighbor kids, but I'm going to bottle feed the batch of kids, and have my mom & neighbor kids be involved with that. My mom and neighbors have decided they like my ober wethers and buck, so it should all be good


----------



## mymigeriandwarfBailey

My name is Grace and as u can tell I have aNigerian Dwarf with Blue eyes in my profile pic so they can be in Nigerians but I thought any goat could have blue eyes?

-Grace P Michigan


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

My pygmy has blue eyes


----------



## janeen128

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> My pygmy has blue eyes


He's a cutie


----------



## KW Farms

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> My pygmy has blue eyes


Pygmies can't be blue eyed and don't come in that color. Looks like you've got a blue eyed, buckskin nigerian dwarf.


----------



## scubacoz

KW Farms said:


> Yes, blue eyes are breed specific. Fainters and nigerians are two breeds that can have them. There are a couple other breeds I believe that allow them. They're most commonly seen in nigerians though. Nubians, pygmies, and boers cannot be blue eyed.


I have several Mini-Nubians that are blue eyed.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

*Boar wih blue eys yep*

:laugh:


KW Farms said:


> Yes, blue eyes are breed specific. Fainters and nigerians are two breeds that can have them. There are a couple other breeds I believe that allow them. They're most commonly seen in nigerians though. Nubians, pygmies, and boers cannot be blue eyed.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

*Boar wih blue eys yep*

:laugh:


KW Farms said:


> Yes, blue eyes are breed specific. Fainters and nigerians are two breeds that can have them. There are a couple other breeds I believe that allow them. They're most commonly seen in nigerians though. Nubians, pygmies, and boers cannot be blue eyed.


I have several unregistered pygmys that hat blue eyes, none of my critters are registered as I do not show them they are only pets and used as therapy animals:laugh:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

They must be crossed then - if the registry doesn't permit blue eyes, they can't come from purebred stock.


----------



## LiptrapLivestock

I have a Sannan x Boer that has blue eyes, and has a line of it. There is a high chance that she will produce blue eyes if bred to a Boer buck

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------



## FarmerJen

janeen128 said:


> I'm located in Western Wa. I'll look that up oh yes, pics a must


I'm in W WA too and have Nigerians. I bred to a blue-eyed buck last year and retained a blue eyed doe that's adorable. I'm not going to breed her until at least this fall, but I do plan to breed one of my does to another blue-eyed buck this spring sometime. So will likely have babies by fall. Of course, who on earth could wait that long?? 

There are a lot of ND breeders around here though, and likely some mini nubians as well. I'm sure you'll find something.


----------



## BarrelRacer

Nigerians dwarfs!!! Are adorable and sweet with those blue eyes...... You will love one if you get it because I live mine


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

I have pygmies of all colors and with blue eyes I do not take them to shows etc
they are pets and therapy animals


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

*Goat with blue eyes*

Personally I believe that standards for showing and what is true in life are not always the same.............there are many breeds of goats that can have blue eyes, and be full blooded, pure bred or what ever to heck you wish to label them.................non the less there are blue eyed goats and for me they are NOT FLAWED it is who they are,
Enjoy them, love them live is too darn short:clap:


----------



## KW Farms

I don't think anyone is saying your goats are flawed or lesser quality. It's just that within the pygmy breed, blue eyes do not exist. The buckskin color also, does not exist within the pygmy breed. So you've either got a mix or some other breed there. I'm not sure why you think they are pygmies if they look like nigerians? :shrug: 

I just don't want someone to read through this thread and believe that purebred pygmies can come in any color and be blue eyed, because they cannot. I'm sorry.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

*Flawed Goat? Nawwwwwwww*

Good Morning, 
Truly never considered anyone saying goats are flawed. Who has the buckskin Nigerian? 
Or Pygmy? Yes I do believe there should be standards when showing and breeding of all animals. Too bad they are not applied to humans!! :ROFL:
I think I will do more research into this, not the human part........lol. 
Have a great day
Baaaaaaaaa


----------



## cteague

What color are most pure breed pygmys? And what color eyes are most prominate?


----------



## kccjer

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/conformation/color_samples.asp

Breed standards for color....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Someone needs to explain to them what agouti actually means


----------



## KW Farms

> Who has the buckskin Nigerian?


The goat you posted. This color is called buckskin and is mostly found in nigerians. This color doesn't exist within the pygmy breed...



> My pygmy has blue eyes


----------



## cteague

Man I checked prices around here in Tennessee and just for a baby with blue eyes it would cost $400. What! Lol. My husband would have a coniption fit. Lol


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

That is absolutely insane, I sell mine for 125.00 and if they live near me I give them all the first years shots included


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

If you look up the chart on the American pygmy goat association chart you will see MANY colors including buckskin which is called caramel


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Caramel is not the same thing.


----------



## erica4481

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> If you look up the chart on the American pygmy goat association chart you will see MANY colors including buckskin which is called caramel


Did you mean national pygmy goat association? I've never heard of American pygmy goat association.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Yes I believe you are correct, sorry
How is the light caramel and buckskin not the same


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch




----------



## KW Farms

Caramel and buckskin are two totally different patterns. Great examples above.


----------



## jodysuzanne

kccjer said:


> http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/conformation/color_samples.asp
> 
> Breed standards for color....


Cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

I see, there are so many variations as well as shades of each color, where does one draw the line in color? I truly am very interested. I do not breed for show etc nor do I mix them up I am always willing to learn new ideas fer an ole lady/////////////// Ha


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I'm not sure what the standards are as far as defining them visually, but there is a genetic difference which is why some colors can never show up in purebreds of certain breeds.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Thanks I appreciate this the more one knows the better to protect the integrity of these beautiful little creatures HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

my blue eyed nigerian dwarf buck  the goat in the background also has blue eyes


----------

